# They'd put me away for murder...



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

This was on the news last night. If it was my dog...I'd be in jail for shooting the guy who shot my dog.  

KATU - Portland, Oregon - Local & Regional - Rottweiler dies after getting shot, dog's owner says neighbor did it


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's so sad....there's way too many of these stories...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd bail you out.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I couldn't watch the video. That's sick and that monster should have the same thing done to him. That slime should not be able to breathe another breath.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think that person should not be able to own a gun anymore. Not legally anyway.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> I think that person should not be able to own a gun anymore. Not legally anyway.


He wouldn't need a gun anymore after Jeremy shoots him.... And I'd pitch in to bail him out, too....


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

Something similar to that happen here in Florida. A Lady's small dog like a Maltese ran into the neighbors yard so the man shot him. That poor thing didn't stand a chance. The neighbor who shot him was never charge with anything. That owner is still fighting in court to have something done.

if it were me,I would take care of him myself.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I didn't click on the link b/c stories like these just break my heart. But I get the idea, and I fully agree.... you shoot him and then once he's down I'll kick the living s**t our of him with my steel toed boots. >:[


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I didn't click on the link b/c stories like these just break my heart. But I get the idea, and I fully agree.... you shoot him and then once he's down I'll kick the living s**t our of him with my steel toed boots. >:[


and make sure you aim just below the waist


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

If only the Rottweiler could have bitten his leg off before he died. 

I think justice will definitely be served!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Very sad that we can't treat our deserving neighbors the way he treated that dog.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

That picture of the guy with his head in his hands makes me cry. What a horrible thing. I hope that disgusting person (if you can call that a person) gets what's coming.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I can't believe people would do that.I really hope this guy goes to prison,he deserves it.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

This hits too close to home. But Jeremy, I would certainly come and bail you out. There are just way too many of these incidents going on. I think the punishment should fit the crime. Sorry!!!


----------

